# Lap Appendectomy / Lap Cholecystectomy



## carol52 (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello , I have a patient that came in the ER for  generalized abdominal pain , N/V . CT scan showed mildly dilated appendix with thickening and Cholelithiasis and Choledocholithiasis with multiple stones in the 
common bile duct. 
Pathology report came back for the Benign Appendix, with embedded vegetable material and calcification
Gallbladder Cholelithiasis with ulceration, acute and chronic Cholecystitis.
My question is the Lap Appy going to be Incidental since it came back benign ?
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## such78 (Feb 24, 2021)

Per 2021 NCCI "CPT code 44970 describes a laparoscopic appendectomy and may be reported separately with another laparoscopic procedure code when a diseased appendix is removed. Since removal of a normal appendix with another laparoscopic procedure is not separately reportable, this code shall not be reported for an incidental laparoscopic appendectomy."


----------



## carol52 (Feb 24, 2021)

Thank you so much for your reply.... I appreciate  your help. 
Carol


----------

